# Crosskirk



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2003)

Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis auf die postalische Erreichbarkeit des Herrn H. T. (unter h**p://www.crosskirk.de/impres.php) in Deutschland geben?


----------

